# how it's made - steel cable blade part 2



## hellize (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello again from Transylvania!


I present you guys the second part of my mini series, consisting of 3 clips in total, demonstrating how I forge a knife blade from A to Z, using steel cable and leaf spring.
Feel free to like, comment and subscribe if you enjoyed it. It would help me beat my inner sloth and make more of these.

[video=youtube;ewRsYfElsT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRsYfElsT8[/video]

In case you missed the first part, you can check it out here 
[video=youtube;VT9ZLDMEX8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9ZLDMEX8s[/video]


----------

